
Ask HN: Should Mark Zuckerberg and Sheryl Sandberg Quit? - perseusprime11
In light of the Cambridge Analytica Scandal, should these two important leaders quit as they prioritized growth even over the well being of their users?
======
chris__butters
It isn't just Facebook that collects this data and allows others to use it -
it's the business model for dozens of other organisations including Google.
Two people quitting one organisation won't make much of a change but
governments banding together to create legislation to better protect users
would; however unlikely that is to happen.

------
jotjotzzz
I don't know. But is it kind of odd that Mark Zuckerberg sold about 1 million+
shares at the Facebook high, days before the Cambridge Analytica debacle? I
wonder if there is some insider trading there.

------
HacklesRaised
Why? Users are Facebook's product, I don't understand how what happened is a
surprise to anyone!

~~~
paulcole
> Users are Facebook's product

This is an interesting concept. Have you written about this before?

~~~
relaunched
Customers pay. What is being paid for is the product / service.

Asymmetric business models are fairly common.

------
oldmancoyote
Jailed

~~~
trcollinson
Because of which crime exactly? I get that you think this is some fantastic
and insightful comment you have made, but it brings nothing to the table. I
don't want to defend Facebook to heavily here but, what exactly did they, and
specifically Mark Zuckerburg and Sheryl Sandberg do to deserve criminal jail
time? As far as I can tell, nothing.

Facebook is a platform where users willingly put way too much personal data.
Facebook sells advertising space and application space and presents ads and
applications to those users. Users willingly and enthusiastically gobble up
those ads and applications. Are we all shocked and amazed that there are bad
actors in the market place that exploit such a massive hoard of extremely
valuable data? Of course not.

Look, if you want to punish Facebook, leave. Get your family and friends to
leave. Sell their stock. Take yourself, as a product, elsewhere. But there are
no laws to punish a CEO and COO of a company with jail time for the
exceptional stupidity of their users.

~~~
oldmancoyote
Because they knowingly threaten the underpinnings of free society. These are
not naive people who have discovered that there is a problem with their
product. They are extremely smart people capable of fully understanding the
consequences of there actions.

